# Does anyone else keep small fish in their shrimp tanks to get rid of small worms?



## ilam

I've been keeping really small white cloud minnows in my shrimp tanks to eat all the floating wiggling worms in the tanks.. I have no idea how to get rid of them, they just live in the sponge filter, I don't overfeed at all.


----------



## effox

What color are they, white\clear?


----------



## Sprucegruve

read up on planeria,i once had it in my yellow shrimp tank....
if it is them,then talk to charles and patrick and get your self the chemical called no planeria.
it is shrimp and snail safe


----------



## ilam

they are white/clear, no thicker than a hair and between 0.5-1.5 cm long and they wiggle a lot. if you look closely, you can see segments sometimes. the two white clouds in my shrimp tank are constantly fat from all the worms they eat. they are neverending.


----------



## effox

Sounds like Planaria if it's clear\white. As Sprucegruve has suggested, contact Mykiss for No Planaria, he even ships if you can't reach Richmond.


----------



## Ursus sapien

ilam said:


> they are white/clear, no thicker than a hair and between 0.5-1.5 cm long and they wiggle a lot. if you look closely, you can see segments sometimes. the two white clouds in my shrimp tank are constantly fat from all the worms they eat. they are neverending.


these are really quite normal in fishless tanks, especialy if you feed vegetables. They're detrius/aufwuchs feeders, harmless. They are NOT a result of over feeding. They're not planaria, which are wide, flat, unsegmented and not at all 'worm like'. Not many fish eat planaria, whereas these things are gobbled up like candy.

I get them in the daphnia cultures, bristlenose tanks and sometimes the shrimp tanks, so, yup, I have white clouds, lampeyes or heterandria in with my bristlenoses. The ones in the daphnia jars get collected with a turkey baster and fed to very greatful fish!


----------



## theinnkeeper

They're detrius and not plantaria. I'm currently using no planaria and after the second dose I still see them around. I'll update you if it works.


----------



## Ursus sapien

theinnkeeper said:


> They're detrius and not plantaria. I'm currently using no planaria and after the second dose I still see them around. I'll update you if it works.


Even if No Planaria does kill them, it's a little like using a nuke to get earth worms off your lawn. These things cause no harm, and actually help tidy the place up.


----------



## jobber

theinnkeeper said:


> They're detrius and not plantaria. I'm currently using no planaria and after the second dose I still see them around. I'll update you if it works.


So you're using "no planaria" to cure detritus? or detrius?
From the OP, "floating wiggling worms" sounds more like nematodes. They make for great minnow food.

Hydra









Nematodes









Planaria









This site may be helpful in identifying what it is:
http://www.oscarfish.com/article-home/healthdisease/122-worms-in-tank.html

Sent from Samsung Mobile using Tapatalk


----------



## ilam

Thanks guys, definitely looks like the nematode picture. It's just unsightly in my tank but if no planaria doesn't work then I'll just leave the minnow in the tank. There is a never-ending supply so I'm not worried about them catching my shrimplets.


----------

